# Quiet Crate



## Liulfr

I'm looking for recommendations for a quiet crate. I hate the sound of metal crates, and I'm not a fan of the clunky plastic ones. Any suggestions?


----------



## LuvShepherds

I have both. Is there anything else?


----------



## Liulfr

I've seen some that are wood, some that are wire with plastic edges, wire crates with cloth covers, etc. Really looking for some suggestions on crates regardless of what they're made of, honestly. Just as long as it's quiet.


----------



## Coleen

I have an all metal crate from petco with a plastic liner brand is called you & me. It's quiet. I do hear the dog move around in it, but I think you would hear that in any type of crate. If you order it online it's cheaper free delivery. 

Just curious, what do you mean by "quiet"?


----------



## Fodder

Firstrax Noz2Noz Sof-Krate N2 Series Indoor & Outdoor Pet Home, 36-inch

or, just pull the plastic tray out and replace it with blankets, a crate pad or dog bed.


----------



## NancyJ

Some things that will quieten a metal crate (but I prefer the plastic for other reasons)

zip tie where the panels come together
Put a rug underneath the crate to muffle sound


----------



## yuriy

OP, you need to mention what you intend to use the crate for (home/travel/air/etc.), what you want in a crate, the size you need, etc. etc. Way too many open-ended possibilities without the right info.

I recently got an Impact collapsible XXL crate. It was crazy loud in my car. I applied $10-worth of weatherproofing strip between all panels and it is now silent. The same can be done with any other metal crate.


----------



## Bramble

I use a fabric crate for my pup. Granted he does not try to chew it or get out and has no issues with being in it. It is quiet, but I doubt would stand up to any true attempt by a dog to get out of it. Also collapses and is light weights and easy to move.

Otherwise something like one of these might work if you have money to burn:


https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...rid&simpleSearchString=crate&wec-locale=en_US


https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...rid&simpleSearchString=crate&wec-locale=en_US


----------



## counter

We have the wire metal crates, and they came with plastic pans as bottoms. Those were super noisey, and over time they would crack and break apart. I bought metal pan bottoms and they were quieter, but when the dogs would turn around or walk on them, their nails would make noise on the metal. That's when we removed the metal pans, laid cardboard down as padding, and reinserted the metal pans. Peace and quiet now!


----------



## Liulfr

yuriy said:


> OP, you need to mention what you intend to use the crate for (home/travel/air/etc.), what you want in a crate, the size you need, etc. etc. Way too many open-ended possibilities without the right info.
> 
> I recently got an Impact collapsible XXL crate. It was crazy loud in my car. I applied $10-worth of weatherproofing strip between all panels and it is now silent. The same can be done with any other metal crate.


You're right. I forget people can't read my mind. 

We're bringing home our puppy in February. He's WGSL, so I'm guessing he'll be 80-90lb full grown if he's around his sire's size. I'd like to get one crate to last from puppy to adulthood using a divider, but I'm not opposed to getting a smaller crate and upsizing later either. It doesn't need to be a travel crate, just one where he can spend the night (by my bed), and about an hour or two maximum if I have an errand to run and he can't join me. 



counter said:


> We have the wire metal crates, and they came with plastic pans as bottoms. Those were super noisey, and over time they would crack and break apart. I bought metal pan bottoms and they were quieter, but when the dogs would turn around or walk on them, their nails would make noise on the metal. That's when we removed the metal pans, laid cardboard down as padding, and reinserted the metal pans. Peace and quiet now!


Good idea! The plastic pans are very annoying. I personally don't like the creak that the metal crates I've had in the past made. It's been 5 years since we last had a dog, though. So I may be exaggerating the sound in my mind.


----------



## Liulfr

jocoyn said:


> Some things that will quieten a metal crate (but I prefer the plastic for other reasons)
> 
> zip tie where the panels come together
> Put a rug underneath the crate to muffle sound


Do you mind sharing your reasons? I used SkyKennels with my first dog (Lab), but I remember it being incredibly bulky and annoying. I built my own kennel for my Great Dane, and used metal with my American Bulldog. Haven't found one that really suits my wants. Maybe I'm just too picky?? :blush:


----------



## counter

Liulfr said:


> Good idea! The plastic pans are very annoying. I personally don't like the creak that the metal crates I've had in the past made. It's been 5 years since we last had a dog, though. So I may be exaggerating the sound in my mind.


The metal pans don't creak with the cardboard under them. They're actually very silent. If the dogs need their nails trimmed, then you might be able to hear nails clicking on metal, but even that doesn't bother me. It's not like they spend a lot of time walking around inside their crate. They go in, lay down, or turn around and walk back out. If I hear their nails clicking, that's my reminder to get out the Dremel! Ha.

EDIT: sorry, I read that wrong. You said metal crates and I read metal pans. Oops. Thinking now though, I don't seem to hear the crates themselves creak when the dogs go in them. Again, maybe the carboard buffer absorbs the shock of their thunder paws. I'll have to listen closely today when I'm home and report back.


----------



## Mrs.P

Dog Crates - Collapsible Dog Crates - ICC Case Store


^^^Those! I love the door on them. A bit spoiled when I go back to using the regular plastic crate in my car.


----------



## Liulfr

Bramble said:


> I use a fabric crate for my pup. Granted he does not try to chew it or get out and has no issues with being in it. It is quiet, but I doubt would stand up to any true attempt by a dog to get out of it. Also collapses and is light weights and easy to move.


I considered a cloth crate, but decided to hold off for those very reasons. My puppy will already be crate trained when he comes home, but if he's a chewer or scratcher I'd be afraid he'd tear it up. 



Mrs.P said:


> Dog Crates - Collapsible Dog Crates - ICC Case Store
> 
> 
> ^^^Those! I love the door on them. A bit spoiled when I go back to using the regular plastic crate in my car.


Ok, well I am definitely going to check out some different metal crate options. I don't need a crate in the car since I really don't have room for one. I was planning on getting a RuffRider harness for travel.


----------



## KPK

Take a look at Ruff N Tough Kennels they are plastic however very thick, strong and pretty quiet.
http://www.rufftoughkennels.com

What ever you decdide I would get a size that will fit the full grown dog. You can always just block off the size with a board or gate inside until full grown so you are not wasting money buying two.


----------



## NancyJ

Liulfr said:


> Do you mind sharing your reasons? I used SkyKennels with my first dog (Lab), but I remember it being incredibly bulky and annoying. I built my own kennel for my Great Dane, and used metal with my American Bulldog. Haven't found one that really suits my wants. Maybe I'm just too picky?? :blush:


I have had too many paws slide under the gap where the pan slides in..nothing like a dog screaming at 3am to make you thankful you were at home when it happened.

I bought aluminum boxes for my truck the day after I parked on a hill, leg slipped under and it took me feeding out the paw while two strong men were basically on top of me pushing my dog uphill while I freed his paw. I figured in a wreck that kind of thing was a real possiblity. My aluminim crate windows are lined with 1/4" hardware cloth as a precaution. 

I have had collars without tags get caught on the wires (easy enough fix for that one). I have seen serious injuries when dogs decided they wanted to get out and got their teeth caught on the wires. 

It is big and clunky but I like the 48" vari-kennel. I can climb in and clean it without dismantling it though it does not go through doors. For travel, I like the fabric crates if I am not going to leave the dog unsupervised in the room.


----------



## yuriy

KPK said:


> Take a look at Ruff N Tough Kennels they are plastic however very thick, strong and pretty quiet.
> Ruff Tough Kennels -
> 
> What ever you decdide I would get a size that will fit the full grown dog. You can always just block off the size with a board or gate inside until full grown so you are not wasting money buying two.


From first glance, these look like great value for the $$. Hadn't seen them before.


----------



## NancyJ

The gunner kennel has undergone some extensive crash testing>
I would use a different (larger) crate for home than for a vehicle.
For home you want them to be able to stretch out but for a vehicle you want a size that is comfortable, realizing smaller means the dog bounces around less. 

https://www.gunnerkennels.com/size-chart

2015 Crate Study Results - Center for Pet Safety


----------



## Liulfr

yuriy said:


> KPK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at Ruff N Tough Kennels they are plastic however very thick, strong and pretty quiet.
> Ruff Tough Kennels -
> 
> What ever you decdide I would get a size that will fit the full grown dog. You can always just block off the size with a board or gate inside until full grown so you are not wasting money buying two.
> 
> 
> 
> From first glance, these look like great value for the $$. Hadn't seen them before.
Click to expand...

I agree. And I like their shape better than most I've seen.


----------



## Liulfr

jocoyn said:


> The gunner kennel has undergone some extensive crash testing>
> I would use a different (larger) crate for home than for a vehicle.
> For home you want them to be able to stretch out but for a vehicle you want a size that is comfortable, realizing smaller means the dog bounces around less.
> 
> https://www.gunnerkennels.com/size-chart
> 
> 2015 Crate Study Results - Center for Pet Safety


I only need a crate for my house. There is no room in my car for a crate, so I'd be using a harness.


----------



## NancyJ

I would say that the XL is kind of small unless you have a very small dog or don't intend to use the crate long term for overnight or when you leave the house...The 22" width is to narrow to allow the dog to lay on its side and stretch out its legs.


----------



## Liulfr

jocoyn said:


> I would say that the XL is kind of small unless you have a very small dog or don't intend to use the crate long term for overnight or when you leave the house...The 22" width is to narrow to allow the dog to lay on its side and stretch out its legs.



Only overnight until 6 months old or so. I'd much rather have him on a bed in my room. And at most he'd be in it 2 hours during the day maybe once a week. But you're right, that does sound a bit narrow. I'll keep that in mind. Thank you!


----------



## yuriy

Liulfr said:


> I only need a crate for my house. There is no room in my car for a crate, so I'd be using a harness.


If you can't fit a crate in the car, I wouldn't bother with a harness. None of them are actually rated/tested at speed, and they can cause more problems than they solve. I've recently read about a dog being decapitated by one of those.


----------



## Liulfr

yuriy said:


> If you can't fit a crate in the car, I wouldn't bother with a harness. None of them are actually rated/tested at speed, and they can cause more problems than they solve. I've recently read about a dog being decapitated by one of those.


From the studies I saw done by CPS, only one crate passed the crash test. There was also one harness that passed as well. 

If I can't use a crate and don't use a harness, what's the safest way for him to travel? Most of my driving is done in the city with a 45mph speed limit.


----------



## cloudpump

Liulfr said:


> From the studies I saw done by CPS, only one crate passed the crash test. There was also one harness that passed as well.
> 
> If I can't use a crate and don't use a harness, what's the safest way for him to travel? Most of my driving is done in the city with a 45mph speed limit.


Walking


----------



## Liulfr

cloudpump said:


> Walking


Not helpful.


----------



## yuriy

Liulfr said:


> From the studies I saw done by CPS, only one crate passed the crash test. There was also one harness that passed as well.
> 
> If I can't use a crate and don't use a harness, what's the safest way for him to travel? Most of my driving is done in the city with a 45mph speed limit.


I believe that the only harness on the market that has been tested was only tested at speeds up to 40kph, which means it's useless outside of the parking lot. Perhaps things have changed and new products are on the market, but I'd double check.

In case of an accident, there are numerous risks for a dog in a vehicle:
1. becoming a flying projectile
- restrict the dog's space as much as possible; dog cargo dividers, dividers that attach to the rear of the front seats and don't let the dog move forward between the seats, etc. etc. any little thing is better than nothing
2. being killed by an airbag
- take your car to the dealership or an independent mechanic that specializes in your brand of vehicle and have them disable the rear airbags (I'm assuming the dog is in the rear seat); this is usually done programmatically, and should be quite simple & cheap
3. being crushed by the car
- keep the dog out of crumple zones, such as the cargo area on SUVs


----------



## NancyJ

The other big risk is that many wrecks involve broken glass or sprung open doors. Dog freaks and runs. This is one a K9 trainer told us about.

Of course at some point, what are you going to do? I would rather have my dog killed by a harness than running in front of a car and killing the driver and the dog.


----------



## yuriy

What convinced me to put a crate in the car was a Facebook post from the renowned dog trainer Ivan Balabanov, and the associated photo:










I don't know where his dog was, or whether it was secured in any way, but the end result is a dog that got injured, ran off in a panicked state, and was found deceased. 

Any steps that can help prevent such events are steps worth taking. I make extra effort to drive carefully with the dog in the car, but even so, things are not always under your control. Learned that lesson after a semi-truck essentially pit-maneuvered me at 60mph on a bridge a few years ago. Thankfully I was alone in the car and managed to straighten it out without colliding with anything (else).


----------



## Liulfr

yuriy said:


> What convinced me to put a crate in the car was a Facebook post from the renowned dog trainer Ivan Balabanov, and the associated photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where his dog was, or whether it was secured in any way, but the end result is a dog that got injured, ran off in a panicked state, and was found deceased.
> 
> Any steps that can help prevent such events are steps worth taking. I make extra effort to drive carefully with the dog in the car, but even so, things are not always under your control. Learned that lesson after a semi-truck essentially pit-maneuvered me at 60mph on a bridge a few years ago. Thankfully I was alone in the car and managed to straighten it out without colliding with anything (else).


I'm going to check out the crate you recommended. I *think* I read on the crash testing, only one crate actually contained the dog during an accident. Obviously I want to keep my dog, my family, and other drivers as safe as possible. I just may need to reconfigure my vehicle a bit.


----------



## yuriy

Liulfr said:


> I'm going to check out the crate you recommended. I *think* I read on the crash testing, only one crate actually contained the dog during an accident. Obviously I want to keep my dog, my family, and other drivers as safe as possible. I just may need to reconfigure my vehicle a bit.


I didn't actually recommend a specific crate in this thread - just commented on one that was posted. So, no thoughts either way from me.

You're probably thinking of the Variocage - a very expensive, but good option. From the crate's design, I suspect that it only crumples (and thus absorbs some of the impact force) in rear-end collisions, which is a bit of a limiting factor. I've never heard a bad thing about that crate - even some forum members here have it and love it.

There are lots of things to think about when getting a crate - how will it contain dog/fur, how will it handle temperature changes, proper ventilation, ability to put in water/food bowls, airplane compatibility, sharp corners in the crate, rivets & hardware vs. welds, etc. There are many, many crate options out there, but the good ones are all serious $$, and even then, some of the "good" options don't nearly justify their price.


----------



## Liulfr

Sorry, it was Jocoyn who mentioned the Gunner crates.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Maybe what you want is one of the nice looking wood crates? 

BTW I've always had full size crates (XL airline style) and never used a divider for a pup.


----------



## yuriy

Liulfr, I think I found the study you were talking about: 2015 Crate Study Results - Center for Pet Safety . Gunner Kennel definitely takes the cake in that one. I wish they had an XL size.


----------



## Liulfr

yuriy said:


> Liulfr, I think I found the study you were talking about: 2015 Crate Study Results - Center for Pet Safety . Gunner Kennel definitely takes the cake in that one. I wish they had an XL size.



yes, that's it! I guess the Gunner was the only one they "certified." The Ruff Tuff kennel seemed to do pretty well in a second test, though. 



middleofnowhere said:


> Maybe what you want is one of the nice looking wood crates?
> 
> BTW I've always had full size crates (XL airline style) and never used a divider for a pup.


I think this style is what we will go with for home.  And yes, I'm only buying one size. I've never gotten a small kennel fist or used a divider either.


----------



## TerraB74

That Gunner kennel looks incredible! Wow!


----------



## iisrael

yuriy said:


> OP, you need to mention what you intend to use the crate for (home/travel/air/etc.), what you want in a crate, the size you need, etc. etc. Way too many open-ended possibilities without the right info.
> 
> I recently got an Impact collapsible XXL crate. It was crazy loud in my car. I applied $10-worth of weatherproofing strip between all panels and it is now silent. The same can be done with any other metal crate.


 Can you still fold the crate? Or do you have to remove that? Thanks!


----------



## Dmarsh

May he beating an old thread but wouldn’t rubber spray like Plastidip work? It’s apparently pet safe per their advert. I’m just afraid it may need a primer 



Coleen said:


> I have an all metal crate from petco with a plastic liner brand is called you & me. It's quiet. I do hear the dog move around in it, but I think you would hear that in any type of crate. If you order it online it's cheaper free delivery.
> 
> Just curious, what do you mean by "quiet"?


----------

